
Comcast Internet, but with Amazon customer service - wnissen
http://www.amazon.com/Xfinity-Internet-Mbps-12-month-term/dp/B01B6ZI2Y8
======
wnissen
While Comcast is horrible (why is the DNS always down when Google provides
excellent DNS for free?) having Amazon customer service seems like it's much
better the the alternative. Since many people have Comcast as their only
choice for truly high-speed Internet (some places in San Jose Verizon is
selling 3 MBps DSL as their top tier), why not do it through Amazon? (Full
disclosure, a friend of mine worked on this.)

